# OMG, Do I have an update for you!!!!...



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been posting on here under a previous name many of you know and my current name. Been married for 9 months and Im the high drive spouse with a low drive/sexually withholding husband. There is more to the story, but that is the gist. I had tried everything under the sun and I was still getting turned down until this past weekend, and ignored and denied permission to contact husband during the day. He had been thinking he wanted the old me back, when really, he couldnt see that Im still the same... HE had changed how he saw me and reacted to me. I had given him complete space for almost 3 weeks with no results... he was still ignoring and withholding etc. So I just kinda went numb and decided to observe. I saw that he was acting threatened. So I mentioned that it might help us not launch into a fight if he didnt respond to everything I said with defense. Then later he said he was trying to tell me how he felt, but I didnt care. Translation: he had been drinking and didnt think I was listneing. SO the next day he said to me that he was trying to tell me how he felt and I ignored him... I said, oh last night... you told me how you THOUGHT. SO anyway, we got out in the open that he was hurt and felt insecure about things related to my previous husband (and I think most things). He felt like a weight had been lifted and has been all over me and contacting me everyday from wrok, and having sex and WOW! I feel like I have my man back!

I just had to share. I know its only been several days... but thats longer than ever in the past year.:smthumbup:


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats to you and Your husband for gettin that love thang goin on...keep on keepin.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Amazing what a little communicaton can do & just getting something off the chest can do for one's spirit !


----------

